# AFI vs. COLUMBIA vs. NYU vs USC vs UCLA



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 11, 2008)

Hey guys,

I thought it would be interesting to start a discussion on the top five film schools and how they each differ from one another.

Some things to consider are the types of films that comes out of your school, age of the students that are in your program, the experience of the students that are in your program (whether it be life experience or actual film production experience), awards that your classmates garnered, etc...

It would be nice to see the difference.


----------



## braininabox (May 11, 2008)

Im fairly sure that within the next few months, one of the new changes/additions to the site will be a section where you can rate and compare all of these major film schools and more based on a whole list of predetermined criteria. It should be pretty cool and useful
.


----------

